# Lawn Maintenance , Navarre



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

7 years experience with in the area. Looking to add more residence since price of gas is so high, trying to stay with in 15 miles of Navarre, Holley By the Sea is perfect, Hidden Creek, Mary Esther, Ect. [email protected], or leave VM 850 982 6858 . We also do light clean ups ,put in weed and feed, ect.


----------

